# Hamilton Khaki - With white face...



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

View Advert


*Hamilton Khaki - With white face...*

Does anyone have a white faced Hamilton Khaki they would consider selling? I'll consider either auto or quartz.

Thanks

Dave




*Advertiser*




JustDave



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

